# Bosch GOF 1600 CE Won't Start



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi,

My router won't start anymore. I tried cleaning it out as much as I dared to take apart. It doesn't start in the plunge or fixed base. The LEDs are working and when I try starting the router I hear two clicks about a second or two apart. Once in a while it will start up for a second, but that's it.

Any ideas?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Isn't that a the European version of the MRC23? From your profile, you are in the U.S. Are you running this on a 220V Plug?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Sam. Some of the older Bosches had a problem with sawdust getting in the switch. If yours doesn't have a plastic cover over the switch then that might be a possibility. A broken wire in the cord might but if you move the cord around with the router on it should make contact occasionally. It might be the brushes. Check your parts schematic for how to get to them. It might also be the electronics. For that you probably need to take it to a repair shop and let them test it.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

MikeMa said:


> Isn't that a the European version of the MRC23? From your profile, you are in the U.S. Are you running this on a 220V Plug?


Yep, that's the one, but I'm not in the US. I'm indeed running off of 220.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

It seems like the brushes are indeed the problem. I've finally located and (sort of) removed them and they're all chipped at the ends. Hopefully I can figure out the right way to replace them. Doesn't seem to be too much info online. Looks like it shouldn't be too bad once I figure out how to get them off the contacts without breaking the whole thing. This is my first time around doing this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some tools make it easy. They have plugs over them that you can unscrew. Others are more difficult requiring that you pull the armature part way out so that they can be removed inwardly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see if this helps...


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

Be more inclined to think brushes as to have the switch in both the fixed & plunge base break at the same time would be a pretty big coincidence. At times I have had to remove & replace the router in the base to get it to start.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Some tools make it easy. They have plugs over them that you can unscrew. Others are more difficult requiring that you pull the armature part way out so that they can be removed inwardly.


Well, they didn't make it easy in this one. I can get the brushes out easily enough, although the coiled spring holding them in is a little awkward to get out of the way. It's the contacts that I find perplexing. I'm not quite sure whether I should be giving the contacts a good pull to remove them (a gentle pull doesn't make them budge) or if I have to take more of the darn thing apart. Maybe when I get the new brushes it will be more evident.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sam the brushes and holders, and sometimes the springs, are usually all one unit.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sam the brushes and holders, and sometimes the springs, are usually all one unit.


I'm pretty sure I can just replace the brushes. 

I don't think I can post links here yet, but here are the part numbers as listed on ereplacementparts.

Holder: 2610913034 (I did not order this.) 
Brushes: 2610007957 (Should have receive them any day now.)


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sam the brushes and holders, and sometimes the springs, are usually all one unit.


I don't think that's the case here. I can't post pics or links yet, but if you want to know what pieces I'm talking about you can take a look at the following items on ereplacementparts:

Brush holder: 2610913034
Brush spring: 3604652500
Brushes: 2610007957 (This is what I ordered.)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it looks like part 16 in the schematic is the holder, part 21 is the tension spring, and part 810 is the brush. That is probably one of the harder configurations to do. Getting the armature back past the brushes can be frustrating unless the holders can go in after. I had to pul my Hitachi M12V2 apart yesterday. I inadvertently pulled the base off the router and the little brass plug that locks the columns fell down inside the housing. I couldn't find it so I had to dismantle it to make sure it wasn't hung up inside somewhere. I still haven't found it. It has plugs on either side of the housing and the brush and spring pull out with them removed. There is no wire on these brushes, they must make enough contact with the holder without them. Excellent design that makes it easy to service.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, I've replaced the brushes and got the thing to go on for a few seconds, all be it skipping a bit.

So I did a little success dance around the house and then turned it on again. Nothing. Same two clicks. 

So I pulled out the brushes, housings, and whatever else I could get off without ripping the whole thing apart. I tried cleaning it out and indeed some pieces from the old brushes fell out. But to no avail. The thing still isn't working. 

Any other tips/ideas. I'm ready to give up. 

On the bright side, I've been (pun alert) brushing up on some of my lost hand tool skills.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sam, Bosch`s customer service department in North America gets absolute raves for its customer service dealing with problems like yours. Find the one that handles your area and see what they have to say. If you can`t find one for your area you could try contacting the North American one but there is no guarantee that they are familiar with that model since I believe you are on a different voltage system than we are.


----------



## sammarkowitz (Oct 5, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sam, Bosch`s customer service department in North America gets absolute raves for its customer service dealing with problems like yours. Find the one that handles your area and see what they have to say. If you can`t find one for your area you could try contacting the North American one but there is no guarantee that they are familiar with that model since I believe you are on a different voltage system than we are.


I'm in Israel and contacted the "customer service" departments here. They didn't even know that a router had brushes. I'll try the North American guys and see if they'll help me out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sam in some cases the Euro models have a North American counterpart with a different model number. There may only be the electrics that are different so that it runs on your power system. Our standard circuit here is 15 amps at 110-120 volts and 60 cycles. There is a chance they will know what the problem is, especially if they know which North American model is the counterpart to yours. We have 2 members who are very familiar with the NA Bosch CS dept. so if you don't have any luck I'll try and get them involved.


----------

